# West german Working Line Breeder Recommendations?



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I currently have a WGSL . I went with a SL as he is my first GSD and i wanted to make sure i could keep up with him. Now that I am training him and understand what WL/SL are...I think my next one will be a WGWL. I am collecting a list of WGWL breeders in US. The first one I have is Vom HausRied. Budget is 2-3K. The breeder needs to be US based,any state. I could probably look at importing through my trainer, but that is not preferable as i would like to visit the breeder. 

My plan is to do Schutzhund with the WL too, but he needs to be non-aggressive to both people and dogs(stable temperament). Training is to just bond with my dog and nothing professional.

What other breeders do you all recommend? I am not in a hurry ..this is 1-2 years away...

Thanks in advance, 
Phebe.


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

No recommendations?


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

We all have our own ideas of what a GSD is. What's your's? W.German working lines aren't as plentiful as they once were & some breeders can be a bit guarded over where their pups go. 
Personally, I like the Korbelbach, von Bungalow, Hollbachgrund lines for an "overall" dog. You'll find those lines in quite a few Canadian breeders. I do like the Busceker Schloss (spl?, it's been awhile) but the person I respect most in the Sch sport views them as a "one phase" dog, so I'm not real big on them. 
IMO, you'll find breeders consciously or subconsciously drift towards a particular part of the Standard and will breed for that, so I'd be asking the breeder that question. Again, IMO, certain bloodlines have certain traits, so I'd first define my own idea of "ideal" THEN look at bloodlines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Where are you in Ohio? What club are you going to train in??? That actually would make a terrific difference in who I would recommend to you....the dynamics of the clubs have a great deal to do with where you should get your pup.

Lee


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

I am in west Chester area(midpoint between cincinnati and dayton). I train with the southwest ohio club. How does club affect the breeder choice?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

phps01 said:


> How does club affect the breeder choice?


There are, unfortunately, some clubs run by breeders or importers that seem to treat dogs not from their program poorly. :frown2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Exactly - if there is a very active breeder in the club you want to join - and they have puppies??? It may be taken badly if you buy a pup elsewhere - 


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The WDC is in a couple weeks in Michigan. Why don't you go watch the dogs there? Go visit some clubs and watch the dogs. 

It's much easier to find the dog you want by knowing what you like than a blind search for a breeder. And in a year or two, the breeding stock could have changed. The dogs you really liked retired. I watched quite a few dogs before I found the breeding just right for me.


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

ok, i understand your point. The club i go to is not like that, there are all sorts of dogs from various breeders. It won;t be a problem for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

has there been a dog that got your attention - hearsay, youtube , general lines?


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vom Schweizerhof in Florida breeds fantastic WL west German line shepherds. She has some litters coming up. I have a male and he is awesome! Great drives and focus. Very stable in the home.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Is that Tammy's club? They are very open to dogs from other breeders. Plus, they work, train and trial consistently.


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

phps01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I currently have a WGSL . I went with a SL as he is my first GSD and i wanted to make sure i could keep up with him. Now that I am training him and understand what WL/SL are...I think my next one will be a WGWL. I am collecting a list of WGWL breeders in US. The first one I have is Vom HausRied. Budget is 2-3K. The breeder needs to be US based,any state. I could probably look at importing through my trainer, but that is not preferable as i would like to visit the breeder.
> 
> ...


yes i have one who currently has 2 females ready would you like the contact.. ( im also a fan of the west line) um but please remember its also the work you put in to make the dog non-aggressive to both people and dogs(stable temperament). 
them being working lines and + you wanna do igp needs to have some level of defense personally i like my west lines aloof (i like my gsd in all aloof) i currently have a supper friendly dog and hes soft wiith everything but when hes in drive hes hard to correct.


----------



## daripere24 (8 mo ago)

wolfstraum said:


> Where are you in Ohio? What club are you going to train in??? That actually would make a terrific difference in who I would recommend to you....the dynamics of the clubs have a great deal to do with where you should get your pup.
> 
> Lee


yes i 100% agree my current breeder is my club trainer you may ask why well bc 1 he knows what hes doing 
2 he knows his dogs 
3 its easy bc there close


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

@daripere24 , you're responding to a 6 year old thread.


----------

